# Printer compatability (Samsung SCX-4X16)



## Brian McLoughlin (Jan 16, 2008)

How can I get my Samsung multi-function laser printer, SCX-4x16 series, to work with my brand new iMac? The driver on the CD which originally came with the printer seems to provide for older Mac systems, whereas I have Leopard OSX.

Does anyone know where I can get a printer driver which will work?


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Samsung printer driver*

Dear Mr McLoughlin

I have tried to send you 3 times what I *think* is the right driver for your printer at the email
address you gave me . No good. My email is messed up right now. go to Samsung's
german webpage, anyone but the one in north america

I would attach the file and post it here, but that's not possible

good Luck, I've done the best I can

J B


----------



## TimMaligni (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi

I have the same problem, with the same printer and IMac OS x 10.6.2. Snow Leopard. Could anyone please help me with some link to the driver. Thank you in advance.

Tim


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

multi-function laser printer, SCX-4x16

what is the x=?
they have 46 or 43
just goto samsung.ca
consumer products

and click on your printer and then driver download they have new drivers on the site.


----------



## TimMaligni (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi, thanx for your reply.....

X means X. I have SCX-4x16 Series, about 5-6 years old. And on Samsung.com I don' t even find my model. Probably 'cause it's to old. 

SCX 4x16 series is a Multifunction printer with scanner.

Tim


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Tim, the only thing I could find for a Mac was here:

Samsung SCX-4016 Driver v.1.0 download for Mac OS 10x

Don't know if it's the right one or not, but you're right - there is NOTHING at the Samsung site for Macs for that series of printers. That's pretty lame.  I have a Samsung MF printer that's only a year old - hope they don't drop support for it any time soon!

The German Samsung site doesn't have anything different from the US one, BTW - not that I could find, anyway.


----------



## TimMaligni (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Paddy, You are the man!!!! I wish I could buy you a beer or six  so..... welcome to Slovenia!

The driver is working, but only for printing. I have still problems with scanning. I cannot find Smartrue, which I was using on PC, also my Image Capture on IMac say "no scanner conected". Any suggestions for my scan problem.

Paddy, tenx again.:clap:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

TimMaligni said:


> Hi Paddy, You are the man!!!! I wish I could buy you a beer or six


Something in my memory tells me Paddy is female.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

TimMaligni said:


> Hi Paddy, You are the man!!!! I wish I could buy you a beer or six  so..... welcome to Slovenia!
> 
> The driver is working, but only for printing. I have still problems with scanning. I cannot find Smartrue, which I was using on PC, also my Image Capture on IMac say "no scanner conected". Any suggestions for my scan problem.
> 
> Paddy, tenx again.:clap:


It is a common complaint that all-in-one manufacturers do not write complete or up to date drivers for OS X. beejacon One reason why you will see a lot of ehMac members recommend separate components over the all-in-ones.


----------



## TimMaligni (Nov 28, 2009)

SINC said:


> Something in my memory tells me Paddy is female.


Even better..... Paddy, write me. :love2:


----------



## TimMaligni (Nov 28, 2009)

To end this storry and for all with same Printer Samsung SCX 4x16.... I wrote to Samsung official technical suport, and they said:


_Thank you for contacting Samsung Electronics.

With reference to your e-mail, we understand that you are unable to use the scanner of your Laser Multi Function Printer.

Please be informed that this Printer is not compatible with Mac and Snow Leopard_.

At least, I can print. But it's quite sad, that you can't use your 5 years old stuff on Imac.

Bye


----------

